# The other turn-out



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I wasn't going to bore everyone with another pictorial of a turn-out clean-up. This is the other one of the pair. It was in worse condition, with spider nests and a BIG dead spider inside. The normal breakdown as explained in my previous thread, and polishing all contact points was mandatory. This one also snaps nice at 16 volts. I wish they were mine,lol.. I have probably 15 pair packed away all serviced, so I don't need anymore. I haven't checked the turn-outs with the controller, but they both work with power applied from my power source, and of course the controller works too... I'll be going to my local train shop tomorrow for new bulbs.. stay tuned, and thanks for putting up with me.:smilie_daumenpos: FORGOT TO ADD THE PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Last of the pix


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I should send you my turnouts, you do a far better detailing than I ever have.
I got out several crates of Gilbert track and turnouts yesterday. We have decided to do a retro layout with the tree this year. It has been 5 years since I used the Gilbert track but all was in perfect order when I packed it up. Not one piece looks as good as yours! I have several MOB 720A's. One blue/yellow box and one red/white box. Even those, which have never been out of the box do not look that good.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

those turned out really nice, excellent work ..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I should send you my turnouts, you do a far better detailing than I ever have.
> I got out several crates of Gilbert track and turnouts yesterday. We have decided to do a retro layout with the tree this year. It has been 5 years since I used the Gilbert track but all was in perfect order when I packed it up. Not one piece looks as good as yours! I have several MOB 720A's. One blue/yellow box and one red/white box. Even those, which have never been out of the box do not look that good.


Lol, thank you for the compliment.. They look better in the pictures, even though they are nice!! I just got back from the train store and bought the red/green bulbs that I needed. Pictures will be in a new thread.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I should send you my turnouts, you do a far better detailing than I ever have.
> I got out several crates of Gilbert track and turnouts yesterday. We have decided to do a retro layout with the tree this year. It has been 5 years since I used the Gilbert track but all was in perfect order when I packed it up. Not one piece looks as good as yours! I have several MOB 720A's. One blue/yellow box and one red/white box. Even those, which have never been out of the box do not look that good.


Send them, I'll do my best.. If you do send them, check them for functionality first...it will save time..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, I was just kidding. I think it is great what you are doing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks for the offer, I was just kidding. I think it is great what you are doing.


Not a problem buddy. From what I have learned about you from the forum, you don't need any help.. You're a pretty smart cookie,lol...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

